# Moundsville, WV - Roxie YF No dogs/cats



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13798429

Marshall Co AS

Roxie, #55835, is a 2 1/2 year old German Shepherd. She is a beautiful, sturdily built Shepherd, with a nice, thick coat. Roxie is great with people, but wishes to be the only animal receiving your attentions. No other dogs or cats, please. Roxie is a perfect choice for the one dog family








[/img]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Stunning girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Pretty Roxie is still listed. Bumping up from page 6


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------

